# Hello fellow brothers and sisters!



## BigJavi973 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi! My name is Javi & I'm from New Jersey. Started karate when I was 18 years old. I have a brown belt in shotokan karate and a yellow in shorin-ji kempo. It's great knowing there's a forum with actual practitioners!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome aboard, BigJavi.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 11, 2016)

BigJavi973 said:


> Hi! My name is Javi & I'm from New Jersey. Started karate when I was 18 years old. I have a brown belt in shotokan karate and a yellow in shorin-ji kempo. It's great knowing there's a forum with actual practitioners!


Hey welcome aboard BigJavi1973  How big are you? Hope you decide to post up some of your experience and opinions


----------



## BigJavi973 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!





Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!





Buka said:


> Welcome aboard, BigJavi.



Thank you, thank you!



Jenna said:


> Hey welcome aboard BigJavi1973  *How big are you?* Hope you decide to post up some of your experience and opinions



Not that much..... just started going back for about a month so yea gotta lose some weight haha...

and of course I will share any knowledge that I have.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## BigJavi973 (Feb 13, 2016)

donald1 said:


> Hello!





Steve said:


> Hello and welcome.



thank you thank you!


----------



## BigJavi973 (Feb 13, 2016)

So right now I'm at 223 lbs. with 30% bmi..... I've already came down from 245 lbs, which would be my highest weight ever. Gonna keep up the work. My goal is to get down to 185 lbs.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 15, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT Javi!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to you sharing how it is coming back and on loosing weight.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## BigJavi973 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! OSS!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## BigJavi973 (Jul 13, 2016)

To update now I'm at 210 lbs.... gonna check my bmi today so hopefully it will be alot better than last posted.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 13, 2016)

BigJavi973 said:


> To update now I'm at 210 lbs.... gonna check my bmi today so hopefully it will be alot better than last posted.



Hang in there!  Weight loss goes faster and slower, based on a lot of things.  You are steadily losing weight, so don't give up.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2016)

I realize I am a bit late, but I am old so I'm allowed to be late...

Welcome to MT

As for weight loss, I'm there too and it is not easy.


----------



## BigJavi973 (Jul 14, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Hang in there!  Weight loss goes faster and slower, based on a lot of things.  You are steadily losing weight, so don't give up.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


I won't give up! Oss! Thanks for the support!



Xue Sheng said:


> I realize I am a bit late, but I am old so I'm allowed to be late...
> 
> Welcome to MT
> 
> As for weight loss, I'm there too and it is not easy.



Thank you! Oss!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 14, 2016)

HI BigJavi welcome to MT im Mike from Oxnard and I did shotokan too i was high Orange then did American Kenpo karate im a green belt now going to be 3rd brown and im 38 years of age


----------



## BigJavi973 (Jul 14, 2016)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> HI BigJavi welcome to MT im Mike from Oxnard and I did shotokan too i was high Orange then did American Kenpo karate im a green belt now going to be 3rd brown and im 38 years of age



oss! Hello to you as well sir! Guys like us show that you're never to old/young etc! Karate is for life!


----------

